# Shkenca > Ekonomi & biznes >  Ekonomia (S.K.ZH.E.S.)

## Gerrard

Ekonomia shqiptare po kalon nje periudhe Tranzicioni nga Ekonomia e Centralizuar ne Rregjimin Komunist drejt Ekonomise se Tregut.

Deri ne vitin 1991 kur ra Sistemi Komunist ne Shqiperi, te gjitha Ndermarrjet ishin Shteterore dhe Ekonomia ne fshat ishte e bazuar ne Kooperativat Bujqesore.

Vitet 80 te shekullit te kaluar u karakterizuan nga ritme shume te uleta te zhvillimit ekonomik dhe nga fundi i kesaj dekade ekonomia pesoi renie te theksuara. Prodhimi shenonte deficite te rendesishme, eksportet u ulen se tepermi, bilanci i pagesave thelloi deficitin kronik, ndermarrjet ekonomike punonin nen kapacitetet, ne shumicen e tyre per mungese te furnizimeve, paguanin punetoret me 80% te pages duke mos punuar, bujqesia shenonte renie drastike te prodhimit dhe furnizimit, u vendos racionimi i ushqimeve; ndermarrjet ose kooperativat bujqesore per mungese te aftesise paguese bllokonin njera-tjetren, deficiti buxhetor rritej me hapa galopant. Keto dhe bllokime te tjera cuan ne kolaps te plote te ekonomise se vendit.

Ndryshimi i sistemit ekonomik e shoqeror qe ndodhi ne fillim te viteve 90-te u shoqerua me fillimin e ndryshimeve ne strukturen e ekonomise. Ne vend te prones teresisht shteterore dhe kooperativiste ne fillim te tranzicionit sot kemi permbysje te raporteve te saj. Eshte kryer teresisht privatizimi i tokes dhe 80  90 % e prones tjeter eshte private.

Ekonomia shqiptare mund te thuhet se eshte nder me te liberalizuarat ne krahasim me ato te ish vendeve socialiste, cmimet jane teresisht te liberalizuara, nuk ka kufizime ne fushen e tregtise dhe te levizjes se kapitaleve. Mund te thuhet se ekziston legjislacioni i pershtatshem per zhvillimin e ekonomise se lire te tregut. Ekonomia e Shqiperise gjate kesaj periudhe, megjithese me disa nderprerje (1997, 1998) eshte zhvilluar dhe eshte futur ne rrugen e nje zhvillimi te qendrueshem. Per vitin 2003 vleresohet qe rritja e PBB-se te jete 6 % nga 4,7 % ne vitin 2002, duke arritur ne 1600 USD per fryme.

Performancat e kesaj rritjeje ekonomike jane te lidhura e duhen pare ne kontekstin e konsolidimit fiskal. Financat publike vazhdojne konsolidimin gje qe sot reflektohet ne uljen e deficitit fiskal me te ulet.

Deficiti fiskal (pa grantet) arriti 5,6 %, te ardhurat buxhetore kapen shifren 23,6 % te PBB-se nga 22,7 % te PBB-se ne vitin 2002.

Zhvillimet ne cmimet e mallrave deshmojne per qendrueshmeri te tyre gje qe u reflektua ne normen e inflacionit 3,3 % brenda objektivit te caktuar 2 - 4%.

Leku u mbivleresua ndaj dy monedhave kryesore, Dollarit dhe Euros.

Llogaria korente vleresohet me deficit te ulur nga 9% te PBB-se per vitin 2002 ne 6% te PBB-se ne vitin 2003. Borxhi publik u ul ne 61% te PBB-se ne krahasim me 63% te PBB-se ne 2002, ndersa borxhi i jashtem ze 23% te PBB-se, i cili konsiderohet relativisht i larte ne raport me standartet nderkombetare.

Sipas te dhenave zyrtare, papunesia vleresohet te kete patur nje ulje te lehte prej 0,8% nga 15,8% vitin 2002 ne 10% ne vitin 2003.

Gjate vitit 2003 u krye privatizimi i bankes me te madhe te nivelit te dyte, i Bankes se Kursimeve, e cila u ble nga Banka Austriake Reifeizen. Pas ketij privatizimi te gjitha bankat e nivelit te dyte (16 Banka) jane private.

----------


## Gerrard

Strategjia Kombetare per Zhvillimin Ekonomik dhe Social (SKZHES) perben dokumentin themelor qe percakton objektivat afatgjata te zhvillimit ekonomik e social te vendit, objektivat afatmesme dhe planin e masave publike prioritare per arritjen e ketyre objektivave.

SKZHES u pergatit duke u bazuar ne nje proces te thelluar te analizes se gjendjes ekonomiko-sociale dhe ecurise se zhvillimit e te reformave ne te cilat ai u mbeshtet gjate 10 viteve te tranzicionit, ne modelet me te pershtateshme per realitetin shqiptar perfshire ate te reduktimit te varferise te BB/FMN si dhe nepermjet nje procesi te gjere dhe te hapur te konsultimit me te gjithe akteoret e interesit te shoqerise shqiptare si; me shoqerine civile, komunitetet dhe qeverisjen vendore, komunitetin e biznesit, komunitetin akademik si dhe ne konsultim dhe me mbeshtetjen e partnereve.

SKZHES dhe procesi i saj zbatues eshte i lidhur ngushte me procesin e negocijimit te Marreveshjes se Asocijim-Stabilizimit te Shqiperise me BE. Arritja e objektivate te zhvillimit ekonomik dhe social te percaktuara ne SKZHES do te perbejne nje baze te shendoshe per perafrimin gradual dhe te qendrueshem te standarveve te demokracise, te tregut dhe te ligjeve shqiptare me ato europiane nderkohe që nga ana tjeter arritjet dhe objektivat e reja afatmesme te ketij procesi do te behen pjese permiresimeve te perviteshme qe do ti behen strategjise. .

SKZHES ka percaktuaar gjithashtu edhe synimet e pergjithshme afatgjata te zhvillimit si dhe ka adoptuar disa objektiva specifike afatgjate qe perputhen ne nje shkalle te larte edhe me Objektivat kryesore te Zhvillimit per Mijevjecarin.

Strategjia Kombetare per Zhvillimin Ekonomik dhe Social (SKZHES) eshte nje dokument dinamik, qe ndryshohet dhe permiresohet ne menyre te vazhdueshme.

----------


## Gerrard

Strategjia Kombetare per Zhvillimin Ekonomik dhe Social perben dokumentin themelor qe percakton objektivat afatgjata te zhvillimit ekonomik e social te vendit, objektivat afatmesme dhe planin e masave publike prioritare per arritjen e ketyre objektivave.

SKZHES u pergatit duke u bazuar ne nje proces te thelluar te analizes se gjendjes ekonomiko-sociale dhe ecurise se zhvillimit e te reformave ne te cilat ai u mbeshtet gjate 10 viteve te tranzicionit, ne modelet me te pershtateshme per realitetin shqiptar perfshire ate te reduktimit te varferise te BB/FMN si dhe nepermjet nje procesi te gjere dhe te hapur te konsultimit me te gjithe akteoret e interesit te shoqerise shqiptare si; me shoqerine civile, komunitetet dhe qeverisjen vendore, komunitetin e biznesit, komunitetin akademik si dhe ne konsultim dhe me mbeshtetjen e partnereve.

SKZHES dhe procesi i saj zbatues eshte i lidhur ngushte me procesin e negocijimit te Marreveshjes se Asocijim-Stabilizimit te Shqiperise me BE. Arritja e objektivate te zhvillimit ekonomik dhe social te percaktuara ne SKZHESse do te perbejne nje baze te shendoshe per perafrimin gradual dhe te qendrueshem te standarveve te demokracise, te tregut dhe te ligjeve shqiptare me ato europiane nderkohe që nga ana tjeter arritjet dhe objektivat e reja aftamesme te ketij procesi do te behen pjese permiresimeve te perviteshme qe do ti behen strategjise. .

SKZHES ka percaktuaar gjithashtu edhe synimet e pergjithshme afatgjata te zhvillimit si dhe ka adoptuar disa objektiva specifike afatgjate qe perputhen ne nje shkalle te larte edhe me Objektivat kryesore te Zhvillimit per Mijevjecarin.

----------


## Gerrard

SKZHES eshte nje dokument dinamik, qe ndryshohet dhe permiresohet ne menyre te vazhdueshme. Ndryshimet, permiresimet dhe shtesat e tij bazohen ne:

  eksperiencat e fituara gjate zbatimit nje-vjecar te programit te masave prioritare dhe te analizes objektive te shkalles se arritjes seobjektivave;

  rritjen e kapaciteteve monitoruese dhe vleresuese;

  kryerjen e studimeve te thelluara dhe zgjerimin e permiresimin e bazes se te dhenave

  reflektimet dhe adoptimet strategjike e operative ne fushat dhe sektoret qe bejne pjese ne startegji te cilat orientohen nga SKZHES por edhe ndikojne ne permiresimin e saj

  reflektimet dhe adoptimet e objektivave dhe/ose masave qe rrjedhin nga proceset e integrimit rajonal, europian e global;

  ne evoluimin e faktoreve qe percaktojne ecurine e zhvillimeve sektoriale, ndersektoriale dhe teresore

  si dhe ne bazuar ne nje proces te gjere dhe te hapur konsultimi me aktoret e interesit duke iu pergjigjur dinamikes se evluimit te vizionit, interesave dhe qendrimeve te tyre

----------


## Gerrard

Dokumenti ofron analizen e zbatimit te masave publike prioritare dhe shkallen e arritjes se objektivave per vitin 2002, objektivat dhe programin e masave publike prioritare per periudhen afatmesme 2003-2006 dhe objektivat e rishikuara 10-15 vjecare duke i perputhur ato me mire me objektivat e Integrimit Europian dhe me Objektivat e Zhvillimit per Mijevjecarin.

Permiresimi i vizionit afatgjate

Dokumenti, duke ruajtur orientimet themelore stragjike, ofron nje vizioni te permiresuar afatgjate duke u bazuar ne analiza me te besueshme dhe me realiste si dhe duke iu pergjigjur synimeve te integrimit europian dhe te perputhjes me Objektivat e Zhvillimit te Mijevjecarit. Ai bazohet ne objektivat e permiresuara afatmesme te rritjes ekonomike, tablone e re te varferise dhe problemeve sociale si dhe strategjite dhe dokumentat afatgjata sektoriale te adoptuara tashme nga disa nga sektoret kryesore te SKZHESse. Vizioni dhe objektivat afagjata jepen ne nje kapitull te vecante te ketij dokumenti.

----------


## Gerrard

Viti 2002 ishte viti i pare i zbatimit te SKZHESse. Procesi zbatues eshte orientuar drejt arritjes se objektivave njevjecare te dhe sipas programit te masave publike prioritare 2002-2004. Ky dokument jep nje tablo analitike te zhvillimeve ekonomike dhe sociale gjate vitit 2002. Ne vecanti, ky dokument ofron nje analize te hollesishme te realizimit te programit te masave publike prioritare te vitit 2002 ne te gjitha drejtimet themelore duke dhene ne menyre transparente e te vleresueshme progresin e arritur nepermjet indikatoreve te matshem te inputit, procesit, produktit, efektit si dhe problemet dhe vonesat e shfaqura. Keto analiza jepen ne tekstin e dokumentit, ne cdo kapitull te tij, si dhe ne matricen e realizimit te programit te masave publike prioritare 2002 (aneksi ...) e ne tabelat e ecurise se indikatoreve te progresit (aneksi). Duke qene vecse viti i pare i zbatimit te SKZHESse, efektet e politikave dhe masave te ndermarra jane vecse fillestare ndersa sistemi i monitorimit dhe vleresimit eshte i sapo ngritur dhe ka nevoje te zhvillohet edhe me tej ne menyre qe te mundesoje vleresimin e ketyre efekteve.

----------


## Gerrard

Eksperiencat e fituara ne zbatimin te programit te masave gjate vitit 2002 te SKZHES, kryerja e disa studimeve te rendesishme mbi faktoret e zhvillimit ekonomik dhe social dhe permiresimi i bazes se te dhenave, adoptimi i disa strategjive apo programeve zhvilluese ne disa sektore kryesore te SKZHES-se si dhe procesi e shtrirjes horizontale te SKZHESse ne te cilin tashme jane perfshire me shume sektore dhe fusha (ne proces jane perfshire 12 ministri dhe institucione qendrore te ekzekutivit), kane mundesuar nje permiresim realist dhe nje zgjerim te disa prej objektivave per periudhen e re afatmesme 2003-2006 si dhe te programit te masave publike prioritare 2003-2006 të cilat paraqiten te integruara ne te njejtin dokument .



Ne vecanti dokumenti ofron

  Nje analize të azhurnuar, me te thelluar dhe me realiste te faktoreve te rritjes ekonomike, te politikave makro-stabilizuese dhe politikave zhvilluese si dhe ofron synimet afatmesme te rritjes ekonomike dhe te cilesive te saj.

  Nje analize te azhurnuar, me të saktë e me te plote dhe ne perputhje me standartet nderkombetare te varferise bazuar ne Studimin mbi Standartin e Jeteses se kryer gjate vitit 2002 (LSMS 2002) nga INSTAT mbeshtetur nga BB. Bazuar ne Studimin e Problemeve Sociale dhe Nevojen per Sherbime Sociale, dokumenti jep edhe analizen e problemeve sociale, tipet e kategorive sociale ne risk dhe te problemeve me te cilat ato perballen, shtrirjen e tyre, shkaqet dhe faktoret qe i ushqejne keto probleme. Mbi kete baze te re analitike dokumenti ofron objektivat e rishikuara afatmesme dhe programin afatmesem permiresim te politikave te reduktimit te varferise dhe te kurimit te problemeve sociale.

  Drejtimet kryesore strategjike afatmesme per periudhen 2003-2006, ne disa nga fushat apo sektoret kryesore te SKZHESse, objektivat afatmesme qe synohen te arrihen, te shprehuara nepermjet indikatoreve te inputit, procesit, produktit dhe efektit si dhe programin e masave publike prioritare 2003-2006 per cdo fushe apo sektor. Masat publike prioritare per vitin 2003, si vit korrent jane dhene ne menyre me te detajuar. Meqe nje pjese e mire e reformave jane formuluar dhe ka nisur zbatimi i tyre ne perputhje me SKZHEse, ndryshimet ne shumicen e rasteve jane te karakterit operativ dhe e shtrijne shikimin e tyre ne nje periudhe te re afatmesme.

  Nje harmonizim dhe prioritizim me te mire te masave si dhe nje lidhje me te qarte me Programin Buxhetor Afatmesem. Nepermjet ketij dokumenti sigurohet qe permiresimi i vizionit strategjik dhe operativ afatmesem deri ne vitin 2006 i paraprin pergatitjes se Programit Buxhetor Afatmesem 2004-2006 qe do te filloje se shpejti .



Objektivat afatmesme, drejtimet e politikave, dhe programi i masave publike prioritare afatmesme jepen ne kapituj e tekstit te dokumentin si dhe ne matricen e planit te masave publike prioritare 2003-2006 dhe ne tabelat e ecurise se priteshme te indikatoreve per periudhen 2003-2006.

----------


## Gerrard

Pergatitja e dokumentit eshte bazuar ne te gjithe arritjet e raportuara nga njesite e monitorimit e te vleresimit, rezultatet e studimeve me natyre strategjike te perfunduara apo hartuara nga ministrite e linjes, rezultatet e studimeve te thellura nga qarqe akademike apo insititucione te specializuara te shoqerise civile dhe rekomandimet apo orientimet e nxjerra nga dokumentet e rendesishme te insititucioneve nderkombetare te zhvillimit .

Procesi eshte ende i hapur dhe dokumenti eshte nje draft i cili pranon nderhyrje, verejtje dhe propozime. Per kete qellim ai eshte i hapur edhe per kontribute gjate Konferences Kombetare qe do te organizohet ne 23 prill 2003 pas se ciles ai do te kaloje ne procedura formale te adoptimit nga Qeveria.


LISTA E SHKURTIMEVE

SHKURTIMI


EMRI I PLOTE

2KR


Projekti i Rritjes së Prodhimit Ushqimor

AAATA


Asistencë për Shoqatat Shqiptare të Agrobiznesit dhe Tregtisë

AIDS


SIDA

AMC


Albanian Mobile Communication

ANEP


Projekti Kombëtar i Këshillimit Bujq
ësor

(Agricultural National Extension Project)

APNSHS


Administrata e Përgjithshme e Ndihmës dhe Shërbimeve Sociale

ASHRT


Autoriteti Rajonal Shendetësor i Tiranës

ASP


Projekti i Shërbimeve Bujqësore (Agricultural Services Project)

BB


Banka Botërore

BE


Bashkimi Europian

BERZH


Banka Europiane për Rindërtim dhe Zhvillim

BSH


Banka e Shqipërisë

DFID


Departamenti për Zhvillim Ndërkombëtar

(Department for International Development)

DoPA


Departamenti i Administratës Publike

DPPK


Drejtoria e Përgjithshme e Pyjeve dhe Kullotave

DSKZHES


Drejtoria e Strategjise Kombetare per Zhvillim Ekonomik dhe Social

ESAF 1


Enhanced Structural Adjustment Facility 1

ESAF 2


Enhanced Structural Adjustment Facility 2

FFR


Fondi i Financimit Rural

FMN


Fondi Monetar Ndërkombëtar

FYROM


Ish-Republika Jugosllave e Maqedonisë

(The Former Yugoslav Republic of Macedonia )

FZHSH


Fondi i Zhvillimit Shqiptar

GKKShC


Grupi Kombëtar Këshillimor i Shoqërisë Civile

GTZ


Agjensia Germane e Kooperimit Teknik (German Technical Cooperation)

IDA


Agjensia e Zhvillimit Ndërkombëtar (International Development Agency)

IFAD


Fondi Ndërkombëtar për Zhvillimin e Bujqësisë

(International Fund for Agricultural Development)

IFC


Korporata Financiare Ndërkombëtare

(International Finance Corporation)

IFDC


Qëndra Ndërkombëtare e Zhvillimit të Plehrave Kimike

(International Fertilizers Development Center)

IHD


Investimet e Huaja Direkte

IKV


Instituti i Kërkimeve Veterinare

INSIG


Instituti i Sigurimeve

INSTAT


Instituti i Statistikave

I-PRSP


Dokumenti i Ndërmjetëm i Strategjisë për Pakësimin e Varfërisë në Shqipëri (Interim Poverty Reduction Strategy Paper)

ISHP


Instituti i Shëndetit Publik

ISKSH


Insituti i Sigurimeve të Kujdesit Shëndetësor

IT


Informacion Teknologjik

(Information Technology )

ITAP


Instituti i Trajnimit të Administratës Publike

IU


Instituti i Urbanistikës

KASH


Këshilli i Agrobiznesit Shqiptar

KKKP


Komisioni Kombëtar i Kthimit të Pronave

KM


Këshilli i Ministrave

KSHC


Komiteti i Shërbimit Civil

LSMS


Studimi mbi Nivelin e Jetesës

(Living Standard Measurement Survey)

MADA


Agjensia e Zhvillimit te Zonave Malore (Mountain Area Development Agency)

MAFF


Fondi i Financimit të Zonave Malore (Mountain Area Financing Fund)

MASH


Ministria e Arsimit dhe Shkences

MBU


Ministria e Bujqësisë dhe Ushqimit

ME


Ministria e Ekonomisë

MF


Ministria e Financave

MI&E


Ministria e Industrise dhe Energjitikes

MICS


Anketim Grupi Shumëfish Indikatorësh

(Multiple Indicators Cluster Survey )

ML


Ministritë e Linjës

MM


Ministria e Mjedisit

MPÇS


Ministria e Punës dhe e Çështjeve Sociale

MPVD


Ministria e Pushtetit Vendor dhe Decentralizimit

MTEF


Programi i Shenzimeve Afatmesme

(Medium-Term Expenditure Framework)

NFRE


Ekonomia Rurale Jo-bujqësore (Non-farm Rural Ecomony)

NM


Njësia e Monitorimit

OBSH


Organizata Botërore e Shëndetësisë

OBT


Organizata Botërorore e Tregëtisë

OJQ


Organizata JoQeveritare

PBB


Produkti I Brendshëm Bruto

PRE


Programi i Reformës Ekonomike

QKMZHRF


Qendra Kombëtare e Mirërritjes, Zhvillimit dhe Rehabilitimit të Fëmijëve

QSH


Qëndër Shëndetësore

QSUT


Qëndra Spitalore Universitare e Tiranës

RTGS


Real Time Gross Settlement

SAA


Marrëveshja e Asocim Stabilizimit

(Stabilization Association Agreement)

SHBA


Shtetet e Bashkuara të Amerikës

SIDA


Agjensia Suedeze e Zhvillimit Ndërkombëtar

(Swedish International Development Agency)

SKZHES


Strategjia e Zhvillimit Ekonomik dhe Social

SME


Ndërmarrjet e Vogla dhe të Mesme

(Small and Medium Enterprise)

SRPP


Sistemi i Regjistrimit të Pasurisë së Paluajtshme

SST


Sëmundje Seksualisht të Transmetueshme

TVSH


Tatimi mbi Vleren e Shtuar

UBT


Universiteti Bujqesor i Tiranës

UNDP


United Nations Development Program

UNICEF


United Nations Children's Fund

USD


United States Dollar (1 USD = 128 Lekë)

----------


## Gerrard

SKZHES ka perbere dokumentin kryesor ne te cilin eshte bazuar programi dhe aktiviteti i Qeverise gjate vitit 2002. Masat publike prioritare kane synuar qe te arrihen objektivat nje-vjecare te programit si dhe te hedhin bazat per arritjen e objektivave afatemesme SKZHESse. Ai ka sherbyer edhe si nje dokument drejtues per aktivitetin institucioneve te tjera te shtetit, te aktoreve shqiptare si dhe te bashkepunimit me partneret nderkombetare.

----------


## Gerrard

  Eksperiencat e fituara ne zbatim, permiresimi dhe qartesimi i objektivave dhe masave afatmesme te SKZHESse, marrja ne konsiderate e Objektivave te Zhvillimit te Mijevjecarit, si dhe vecanerisht percaktimi hap-pas-hapi i objektivave te integrimit europian te vendit ne kuadrin e procesit te negocijimit te marrveshjes se Stabiulizim Asocijimit me BE kane mundesuar permiresimin dhe qartesimin e metejshem te vizionit dhe objektivave afatmesme dhe afatgjata te SKZHESse.

  Objektivat afatgjata deri ne vitin 2015 te strategjise jane:

  Rritje e Prodhimit te Brendshem bruto per fryme me shume se dy here deri ne vitin 20015 e bashkeshoqeruar me nje perhapje te saj rajonale dhe me shkalle te larte perfshirjeje

  Pergjysmim i varferise absolute dhe reduktim deri ne c'rrenjosje i varferise ekstreme.

  Perfshirja e plote (100%) ne arsimin 8 vjecar, 90% ne arsimin e mesem dhe rritja jo me pak se 13,5 vjet e viteve mesatare te shkollimit

  Ulja ne me shume se gjysmen e treguesve aktuale te vdekshmerise foshnjore dhe ametare si dhe e semundjeve diareike



  Objektivat te tjere afatgjate qe percaktojne shkallen e synuar te zhvillimit dhe modernizimit ekonomik dhe social, do te percaktohen gradualisht persosjes se sistemit te vleresimit dhe monitorimit dhe progresit te kryer ne zbatimin e Strategjise, te integrimit europian te vendit dhe te arritjes se Objektivave te Zhvillimit et Mijevjecarit.

----------


## Gerrard

  Për shkak të vështirësive të lidhuar me paqëndrueshmërinë politike të fillimit të vitit, me krizën energjitike, me krizën e likuiditeteve si pasojë e tërheqjeve masive të depozitave gjatë periudhës prill-maj, me përmbytjet e fillimit të vjeshtës, rritja ekonomike nuk mundi të kapërcejë nivelin 4,7 për qind, nga 6 për qind që ishte parashikuar. Përvoja e vitit 2002 nxori në pah, para së gjithash, brishtësinë e rritjes ekonomike ndaj goditjeve të sistemit. Ajo nxori në pah gjithashtu nevojën që parashikimi i rritjes ekonomike të mbështetet në analiza më të thelluara të ndikimit të faktorëve dhe risqeve. Nga ana tjetër, përvoja e vitit 2002 ekspozoi potenciale të konsiderueshme për rritjen ekonomike, që mund dhe duhet të orientohen më mirë nëpërmjet politikave zhvilluese.



  Megjithë ritmet më të ulta të rritjes në secilin prej sektorëve të ekonomisë krahasuar me parashikimin, që flasin për dobësi të këtyre sektorëve, gjate vitit 2002 vazhdoi prirja pozitive në ndryshimet strukturore të PBB. U rrit më tej pesha e shërbimeve, ndërtimit, transportit, ndërkohë që vazhdoi prirja e rënies së peshes së produktit bujqësor. Industria, e goditur veçanërisht nga kriza energjitike, shënoi megjithatë rritje, megjiithëse në një nivel prej vetëm 2 përqind. Turizmi i shfaqi më qartë këtë vit potencialet e tij zhvilluese. Në ndryshimet strukturore të shënuara në ekonomi gjatë vitit 2002 duhet llogaritur edhe efekti i ndryshimeve në metodën e vlerësimit. Pas një dekade të koncentrimit të rritjes ajo ka filluar të shfaqë së fundi disa tendenca modeste por të sigurta të shtrirjes së saj në shtresat sociale dhe në zonat më pak të zhvilluara të vendit.



  Rritja ekonomike është mbështetur nga politikat stabilizuese makroekonomike, të cilat janë orientuar drejt uljes së efekteve të goditjeve që pësoi sistemi ekonomik gjatë vitit 2002. Inflacioni i matur në fund të vitit u mbajt në nivelin e poshtëm të objektivit (2,1 për qind), megjithëse inflacioni mesatar vjetor arriti në 5,4 për qind. Defiçiti buxhetor arriti në 6,2 për qind, nga 8,5 për qind që ishte parashikuar. Megjithë rritjen prej 11,4% në krahasim me vitin 2001, të ardhurat e përgjithshme buxhetore mbetën nën nivelin e parashikuar. Ndër të tjera, në këtë mosrealizim duket llogaritur mosprivatizimi i ndërmarrjeve strategjike. Pamja e realizimit të shpenzimeve është e ngjashme. Investimet publike shënuan rënie edhe në krahasim me nivelin e vitit 2001. Krahasuar me vitin 2001 u thellua defiçiti tregtar dhe ai i llogarive korrente, por u rritën dërgesat valutore të emigrantëve. Eksportet u rritën me 8 për qind ndaj 2001. Rritja më e madhe e importeve u shoqërua me një përmirësim, ndonse të lehtë, të strukturës së tyre në favor të makinerive, pajisjeve dhe inputeve industriale.



  Duke vlerësuar në mënyrë me objektive faktorët e rritjes ekonomike dhe ecurinë e tyre, akumilimet e investimeve dhe te efekteve te priteshme te tyre, permiresimet strukturore te ekomomise, efektet e pritura të thellimit të reformave strukturore e institucionale, masat e marra për zbutjen e krizës energjitike, efektet e politikave për konsolidimin e mëtejshëm të stabilitetit makroekonomik, parashikohet që periudhen afatmesme 2003-2006 rritja ekonomike të arrijë në nivelin mbi 6 për qind ndërkohë që do të shfaqen më qartë tiparet e saj perfshirëse si dhe qëndrueshmeria e rritjes.



  Konsolidimi i mëtejshëm i stabilizimit makroekonomik i parashikuar për vitet e ardhshme, me një nivel mesatar vjetor të inflacionit jo më të lartë se 3 për qind, me një defiçit buxhetor në ulje deri në nivelin 5,4 për qind në vitin 2006 (me një rritje të ndjeshme si të të ardhurave, ashtu edhe të shpenzimeve publike në raport me PBB), me një borxh publik me prirje rënëse për efekt të rënies së borxhit të brendshëm, me një qëndrueshmëri të paktën afatmesme të prurjeve valutore nga emigrantët, pritet të krijojë një mjedis të përshtatshëm për veprimin e faktorëve që kushtëzojnë arritjen e objektivit të rritjes ekonomike.

----------


## Gerrard

  Studimi LSMS 2002 mundesoi nje vleresim me te sakte dhe me te thelle te varferise, te dimensioneve dhe te shtrirjes se saj. Sipas linjes se plote te varferise, nje e katerta e popullsise Shqiptare eshte e varfer. Varferia ekstreme e percaktuar nga linja ushqimore e varferise  eshte e ulet, me pak se 5% te popullsise. Pabarazia e vleresuar sipas nivelit te konsumit nuk eshte e theksuar dhe pothuajse ne te te njejtin nivel me vende te tjera te rajonit, me koeficientin Gini prej 0.28. Dimensionet jo-monetare te varferise jane te theksuara. Aksesi ne infrastrukture dhe sherbime eshte mjaft i ulet ne zonat rurale por edhe ne zonat urbane cilesia e ulet e ketyre sherbimeve e ul ndjeshem shkallen e aksesit.



  Varferia eshte me e larte ne zonat rurale, me 66% te varfer me shume se ne Tirane dhe 50% me shume se ne zonat e tjera urbane. Varferia ka nje karakter te theksuar gjeografik dhe krahinor ku zona Veri-Lindore eshte tejet e varfer. Varferia eshte me e perhapur ne familjet e reja. Ajo korrelon qarte me papunesine dhe nenpunesimin ndersa diferenca gjinore shfaqet qarte ne tregun e punes duke penalizuar grate. Niveli i ulet arsimor eshte gjithashtu nje faktor i rendesishem i te qenit i varfer.



  Sipas Studimit Mbi Kategorite Sociale ne Risk ekzisojtojne kategorite e femijeve, te rinjve, grave, pleqve dhe te paafteve ne risk. Studimi ka percaktuar tipologjine e problemeve sociale me te cilat perballen keto kategori, thellesine dhe shtrijene problemeve sociale si dhe llojet dhe format e pershtatehsme te politikave dhe sherbimeve sociale qe nevojiten. Varferia dhe kategorite sociale ne risk kombinohen mes tyre duke thelluar problemet sociale.



  Tabloja e re e varferisë ka mundesuar një ri-vlerësim te te gjithe politikave kuruese dhe lehtësuese për reduktimin e varfërise. Varferia nuk eshte shume e thelle dhe shume familje jetojne prane vijes se varferise. Ne keto kushte, politika te efektshme sociale do te kishin rezultatte te dukshme ne reduktimin e saj. Per periudhen afatmesme 2003-2006 zynohet nje ulje deri nga niveli aktual i vleresuar prej 25% ne nivelin e 20% si dhe nje ulje edhe e varferise ekstreme. Politikat e varferise kerkojne edhe nje kombinim me te pershtatshme me politikat e tjera sociale. Nderkaq rritja perfshirese ekonomike mbetet faktori kryesor i reduktimit te varferise dhe i probleleve sociale.

----------


## Gerrard

  Sipas SKZHESse,  Përmirësimi i a)shërbimeve shëndetësore dhe arsimore dhe (b) përmirësimi i infrastrukturës dhe i shërbimeve jetësore ndaj popullsisë përbëjnë fusha prioritare të Strategjisë, që kërkojnë vëmendje të veçantë; (c) reformimi institucional dhe (d) rritja ekonomike përbëjnë shtyllat e Strategjisë; (e) qëndrueshmëria makroekonomike dhe (f) mbështetja sociale janë kushte për realizimin e Strategjisë

----------


## Gerrard

  Nisja apo thellimi i reformave institucionale ka synuar nga nje ane forcimin e zbatimit te ligjit dhe nga ana tjeter permiresimin e tipareve demokratike te institucioneve.



  Ndersa pavaresia e sistemit gjyqsor eshte rritur, ekeftiviteti dhe ndershmeria e gjyqsorit mbesin probleme te medha te tij. Reformat e vazhduara kane synuar forcimin e institucioneve te vete-kontrollit te gjyqsorit, rritjen e kapaciteteve, te transparences si dhe te aksesit ne drejtesi te grupeve vulnerable shoqerore dhe ato po japin disa rezultate fillestare inkurajuese si psh. Renia e shkalles se rezimeve ose pezullimeve te vendimeve te gjykatave te apelit nga ana e Gjykates se Larte. Per vete rendesine dhe problemet e akumuluara reforma e gjyqsorit do te vazhdojne me prioritet ne drejtim te forcimit te kapaciteteve, persosjes se sistemit te karieres dhe si forcimit te transparences se gjygjsorit dhe ndershmerise se tij.



  Ri-organizimi, forcimi i kapaciteteve, rritja e transparences, edukimi demokratik, zgjerimi i bashkepunimit me institucionet nderkombetare kane qene disa nga drejtimet e masave prioritare ne forcat e rendit dhe ne organin e prokurorise efektet fillestare te te cilave po shfaqen ne forcimin e rendit publik ne te gjithe territorin, rritjen e shkalles se zbulimit te krimeve dhe renien e krimeve te renda si dhe disa suksese te para ne luften kunder trafiqeve dhe krimit te organizuar. Forcimi i rendit dhe lufta kunder krimit mbesin perparesi por vecanerisht lufta kunder krimit te organizuar nderkombetar dhe pastrimit te parave kerkon me shume mbeshteteje nderkombetare.



  Zbatimi i reformes ne administraten publike ka mundesuar disa permiresime strukturore qe harmonzojme me mire misionet me kompetencat e institucioneve, ndersa rritja e shkalles se zbatimit te statusit te nepunesit civil dhe reforma e pagave vleresohet se po rrit qendrueshmerine e administrates dhe cilesine e burimit njerezor. Reforma ne administrate do te vazhdoje si ne drejtim te forcimit te metejshem te qendrueshmerise por vecanerisht ne drejtim te rritjes se motivimit dhe te performances se administrates



  Reformat ne sistemin e financave publike ka mundesuar nje permiresim te prekshem te performances se administrates tatimore te ardhurat e se ciles u rriten ndjeshem ne krahasim me vitin 2001, por rritja ishte me modestene administraten doganore. Permiresime ka patur edhe procesi i projektimit te buxhetit i cili eshte bere me analitik por edhe me transparent si dhe i zbatimit dhe monitorimit te tij. Forcimi i Agjensise se Prokurimit Publik, minimizimi i prokurimit te drejtperdrejte si dhe disa permiresime te tjera po krijojne baza per rritjen e efektivitetit dhe transparences se shpenzimeve publike. Reforma do te vazhdoje drejt rritjes se efektivitetit dhe eficences dhe te transparentes se sistemit.



  Reforma e decentralizimit ka vazhduar nepermjet perqasjes se harmonizimit te autonomise funksionale dhe fiskale nga nje ane me forcimin e kapaciteteve qeverise, rritjes se transparences dhe forcimin e demokracise vendore. Rezultatet e decentralizimit vleresohen optimiste dhe reforma do te vazhdoje me hapa te matur por te vendosur sipas strategjise dhe programeve zbatuese te saj.



  Gjate vitit 2002, Kuvendi i Shqiperise ka demonstruar progres te dukshem cilesor ne drejtim te permiresimit te efektivitetit dhe demokracise se procesit ligjvenes si dhe te rolit te tij kushtetues ne monitorimin e shkalles se zbatimit te ligjeve. Forcimi i kapaciteteve teknike, rritja e transparences dhe perfshirjes ne procesin legjislativ si dhe reforma zgjedhore do te jene perparesite e masave reformuese te legjislativit



  Lufta kunder korrupsionit ishte nje ceshtje prerese e te gjitha reformave. Ajo eshte zhvilluar si ne drejtim te ngushtimin e hapsirave per korrupsion nepermjet rritjes se transparentes dhe adoptimit te incentivave anti-korrupsion te cilat kane kryesisht efekte afatmesme-afatgjata ashtu edhe ne ne drejtim te forcimin e kontrollit dhe ne marrjen e masave ndeshkuese kundra rasteve korruptive. Si rezultat eshte permiresuar indeksi i perceptimit te korrupsionit. Lufta kunder korrupsionit do te vazhdoje te jete nje prioritet duke u zhvilluar sipas ketyre dy drejtimeve te mesiperme.

----------


## Gerrard

Zhvillimi i sektorit privat eshte konsideruar si faktori kryesor i rritjes ekonomike. Masat publike prioritare te zbatuara kane synuar te forcojne institucionet e tregut, te permiresojne klimen rreth biznesit, te forcoje ndershmerine dhe transparencen e konkurences. Zgjerimi i hapjes ekonomike nepermjet marreveshjeve te tregetise se lire me vendet e rajonit si dhe me BE pritet te ofroje oportunitetet zhvilluese. Mbeshtetja e zgjerimit te skemave te mikrokredise per SMEte si dhe masat qe lidhen me forcimin e sistemit financiar dhe bankar po e bejne kete sistem nje faktor gjithnje e me veprues ne mbeshtetjen e inciatives private. Ulja e barrierave administrative dhe permiresimi i aksesit ne sherbimet publike, ne infrastrukturen e transportit dhe telekomunikacionit si dhe zgjerimi dhe permiresimi i informacionit jane gjithashtu masa te rendesishme mbeshtetese per sektorin privat. Lufta kunder ekonomise informale dhe ilegale dhe evazionit fiskal qofte nepermjet kontrollit dhe ndeshkimit qofte nepermjet incentivave pozitive kane qene gjithashtu me efekte pozitive per zhvillimin e sektorit privat.



  Politikat dhe masat u projektuan, po zbatohen dhe po monitorohen ne bashkepunim gjithnje e me te ngushte me komunitetin e biznesit dhe efektet e tyre, megjithese fillestare dhe modeste vleresohen se po demonstrojne potencialet e tyre zhvilluese. Rritja e numrit te bizneseve, vecanerisht edhe ne disa zona me pak te zhvilluara te vendit, rritja e shkalles se modernizimit dhe e investimeve nga vete bizneset, rritja e kerkeses per kreditim por edhe rritja e mbeshtetjes me kredi jane disa ndryshme ende te pamateshme saktesisht nga sistemi aktual i monitorimit, por te prekeshme e qe flasin si per zgjerimin e sektorit privat ashtu edhe per fuqizimin e tij megjithe kushtet e veshtira te krizes energjitike te vitit 2002.



  Masat afatmesme per mbeshtetjen e sektorit privat dhe financiar do te vazhdojne te fokusohen ne forcimin e institucioneve te tregut, ne rritjen e mbeshtetjes financiare nepermjet forcimit te sektorit bankar dhe financiar si dhe ne adoptimin e incentivave qe rrisin kapacitetet konkurruese te sektorit privat ne kushte e nje hapje gjithnje e me te gjere ekonomike. Reduktimi i ekonomise informale, lufta kunder evazionit fiskal dhe trafiqeve jane gjitahshtu komponente qe do te kontribuojne ne institucionalizimin e tregut dhe zhvillimin e sektorit privat

----------


## Gerrard

  Zhvillimi i infrastuktures per vete gjendjen e renduar por edhe per rendesine e saj eshte konsideruar si nje drejtim i rendesise absolute per zhvillimin ekonomik dhe social te vendit.



  Ndonese jo me ritmet e parashikuara, investimet publike ne sistemin e rrugeve kombetare, rajonale, urbane, rurale kane vazhduar me intensitet nderkaq qe permiresimet e ketyre viteve te fundit vleresohet se kane kontribuar thelbesisht ne nxitjen e rritjes ekonomike. Investime te rendesishme jane kryer ne portin e Durresit si dhe ne aeroportin e Rinasit duke rritur dukshem kapacitete perpunuese te tyre nderkohe qe po adoptohen kritere dhe rregulla per pershirjen e sektorit privat edhe ne mirembajtjen e infrastruktures se transportit. Investimet ne kete infrastrukture do te vazhdojne te perbejne nje prioritet publik per periudhen afatmesme por duke permiresuar kapacitetet projektuese, zbatuese dhe mirembajtese si dhe perdorimin e formave koncensionare per terheqjen e kapitalit privat. Resurset publike do te shperndahen sipas prioriteteve te balancuara Kombetare, rajonale dhe lokale duke perfhsire gjithnje e me shume edhe qeverisjen vendore.



  Telekomunikacioni ka rritur me shpejtesi shkalla e perhapjes dhe penetrimit edhe ne disa nga zonat rurale te vendit. Rritja e investimeve ne telefonike fikse, ri-strukturimidhe parapergatitja e Albtelekom per privatizim, hapja e tregut te telefonise celulare dhe nxitja e investimeve private ne telefonine rurale kane qene masa te rendesishme qe kane mbeshtetur efektet e mesiperme. Zhvillimi i telekomunikacionit po i hap rruge investimeve ne teknologjine e informacionit si nje nga instrumentat me efektive te zhvillimit ekonomik dhe social te vendit. Zhvillimi i ketij sektori eshte nje prioritet edhe per periudhen afatmesme. Privatizimi i Albtelekom, hapja e metejshme e tregut te telefonise celulare, mbeshtetjes e telefonise rurale, forcimi i institucional i entit rregullator jane prioritet e kesaj periudhe. Hartimi dhe zbatimi i strategjise se teknologjise se Informacionit do te perbejne nje drejtim prioritar ne kete sektor.



  Problemet e sistemit energjetik kane qene dhe mbesin te medha dhe njekohesisht me efekte te renda frenuese per rritjen ekonomike. Gjate vitit 2002 masat ne sektor kane perbere nje drejtim te rendesise absolute. Nepermjet importeve eshte permiresuar ndjeshem situata e furnizimit me energji elektrike te si dhe jane krijuar rezerva te konsideruesheme per prodhimin e energjise. Jane kryer investime ne sistemin e interkonjeksionit, te transmetimit dhe shperndarjes. Nje nga drejtimet themelore te masave ka qene disiplinimi i sektorit duke shkeputur dhe penalizuar lidhjet e paligjshem ne rrjet dhe mos-pagimin e energjise se konsumuar. Per rrjedhoj ka rene shkalla e humbjeve ne nivelin e 35% dhe jane rritur arketimet ne mbi 90%. Per periudhen afatmesme reforma ne sektor bazohet ne plani tashme te adoptuar te masave te nderhyrjes afatmesme dhe afatgjate te cilat konsistojne nga nje ane ne ristrukturimin e KESH dhe nga ana tjeter krijimin e kushteve per perfshirjen e sektorit privat ne prodhim dhe ne shperndarje si dhe per nxitjen e perdorimit te burimeve alternative per prodhimin ose konsumin e energjise elektrike. Per periudhen afatmesme cinote qe niveli i humbejev ne rrejt te óbrese nen 30% dhe niveli i arketimeve te rritet mbi 96%. Brenda kesaj periudhe, nder te tjera, synohet perfundimi i termocentralit te Vlores, i rehabilitimit te kaskades se drinit si dhe disa investime te medha ne sistemin e transmetimit dhe te shperndarjes, perfhsire pajisjen e plote me matesa te konsumatoreve. Reforma e tarifave do te vazhdoje duke iu afruar kostos dhe duke ulur subvencionet buxhetore.



  Sherbimi i furnizimit me uje te pijshem eshte gjithashtu nje sektor me probleme te medha te cilat shfaqen ne sasine, cilesine dhe shperndarjen e sherbimit dhe ne ineficencen e sektorit. Gjate vitit 2002 jaane marre disa masa te rendesishme si transformimi i ndermarrjeve ne shoqeri aksionere dhe forcimi i disiplines financiare e i kapaciteteve manaxhuese, reforme qe po zhvillohet ne koordinim me procesin e transferimit te tyre ne pronesi te qeverisjes vendore. Per rrjedhoj eshte ulur shkalla e abuzimeve dhe eshte rritur ne mbi 60% niveli i arketimeve ndersa rritja e cmimit ka mundesuar mbulimin ne nje shkalle me te larte te kostos. Kane vazhduar investime ne permiresimin e infrastruktures ndersa perfshirja e sektorit privat nepermjet kontratave koncensionare eshte shtrire ne disa nga ujesjellesat kryesore. Si rezultat eshte permiresuar furnizimi me uje te pijshem i rreth 1 milion banoreve ne disa zona urbane dhe rulare si dhe cilesia e sherbimit. Reforma ne sektor do te vazhdoje sipes ketyre drejtimeve duke i harmonizuar ato me mire. Ne vecanti do te thellohet reforma e administrimit te shoqerive nepermjet decentralizimit dhe komercializimit, optimizimit te tarifave, forcimit te disciplines dhe rritjes se shkalles se mbledhjes se te ardhurave. Investimet publike do te jene ne rritje per kete sektor duke u shtrire edhe ne trajtimin dhe cilesine e ujit. Format koncensiorae dhe provatizimi do te shtrihen edhe me tej ne kete sektor njekohesisht forcimit te regjimit rregullator te sektorit.

----------


## Gerrard

  Reforma e nisura dhe masat zbatuese ne sistemin e arisimit kane konsistuar ne rritjen e aksesit ne arsim, ne forcimin e kapaciteteve mesimdhenese dhe ne rritjen e motivimit te personelit por edhe ne rritjen e kapaciteteve politike-berese nderkohe qe u rriten dukshem shpenzimet publike ndonese nevojat mbesin te medha. Vleresohet se ka vazhduar rritja e regjistrimeve dhe renia e shkalles se braktisjes se shkolles e cila ne vitin 2002 vleresohet rreth 2,4%, eshte rritur regjistrimi ne arsimin e mesem perfshire ate profesional, jane permiresuar kushtet e mesimit ne nje numer te madh shkollash te vendit si dhe pergatitja dhe shperndarja e teksteve shkollore. Ristrukturimi i roleve te institucioneve ne sistemin arsimor, i nisur me ministrine e arsimit do te vazhdoje ne te gjitha nivelet duke mundesuar nje rol te harmonizuar te tyre. Problemet e sektorit mbesin te medha porse reformat e nisuara pritet te japin efekte pozitive ne periudhe afatmesme. Objektivat afatmesme synojne qe shkalla e regjistrimit ne arsimin tetevjecar te arrije ne vitin 2006 ne 98,5% ndersa ne arsimin e mesem ne 72% te atyre qe mbarojne arsimin 8 vjecar. Gjate kesaj periudhe do te kryhet reforma e plote e sistemit arsimor parauniversitar si dhe do te zgjerohet autonomia universitare dhe cilesia e produktit bazuar ne modelte europiane dhe orientimet e procesit te bolonjes..



  Sistemi i sherbimeve shendetesore vazhdon te perballet me probleme te medha strukturore, manaxhuese dhe financiare dhe per pasoje sasia dhe cilesia e sherbimeve, aksesi ne sherbim mbesin ne nivele problematike. Megjithate gjate vitit 2002 jane marre disa masa te rendesishme per permiresimin e sherbimeve ne nivelin paresor, ambulator dhe spitalor si dhe jane realizuar programe kombetare te parandalimit te semundjeve infektive. Gjithashtu kane nisur projekte pilote dhe jane kryer studime te cilat po i paraprijne reformes teresore te sistemit shendetesor e cila bazohet tashme ne strategjine 10 vjecare te sistemit. Drejtimi kryesor i reformes mbetet ai institucional qe synon forcimin e efektivitetit dhe eficences se sektorit per fshire forcimin e qendrueshmerise financiare nerpemjet zgjerimit te skemes se sigurimeve shendetesore. Ky drejtim do te kombinohet edhe me zgjerimin e investimeve publike ne sektor per permireismin e kushteve dhe mjeteve. Ne teresi nderhyrjet synojne rritjen e aksesit ne sherbim vecanerisht per shtresat e varfera. Per periudhen afatmesme synohet qe vdkeshmeria fishnjore dhe ametare te reduktohen respektivisht me 15 dhe 17 vdekje per mije lindje te gjalla.

----------


## Gerrard

  Niveli i larte i varferise, papunesise dhe i problemeve te tjera shoqerore kane kerkuar qe ndihma ekonomike ne kesh per te varferit dhe per kategorite e tjera shoqerore ne nevoje te vazhdoje te perdoret si nje instrument kryesor i politikes sociale duke perbere edhe nje shpenzim te konsiderueshem publik. Megjithate gjate vitit 2002 jane ndermarre disa masa si forcim institucional, studime te thelluara mbi varferine dhe problemet sociale, permiresimin e kritereve te perfitimit, rritjen e kontrollit dhe te transparences etj te cilat kane mundesuar nje rritje te shkalles se perfshirjes ne skemat mbeshtetese, ne rritjen e shkalles se mbeshtetjes per cdo perfitues si dhe ne uljen e abuzimeve.



  Kalimi nga politikat lehtesuese ne ato sheruese dhe integruese sociale perben tashme drejtimin themelor te reformes ne kete fushe. Rritja e peshes se politikave aktive te punesimit nepermjet trainimit, zgjerimit te sherbimeve te informimit dhe ndermjetesimit ne tregun e punes po japin efektet e para pozitive ndersa projektet e krijimit te qendrave te sherbimit social komunitar duke perfshire gjithnje e me shume shoqerine civile, komunitetin e biznesit, qeverisjen vendore dhe vete perfituesit po krijojne nje model te ri mbi te cilin po bazohet reforma ne sektor cila do te thellohet ne kete drejtim ne periudhe afatmesme.



  Per periudhen afatmesme 2003-2006 synohet qe te rritet shkalla e punesimit me rreth 18 mije te punesuar shtese cdo vit, te perfshihen te gjithe te varferit te skemat e mbeshtetjes si dhe dyfishim i mases se ndihmes financiare si dhe te rritet shkalla e perfshirjes ne sherbimet sociale te kategorive sociale ne risk.



  Reforma ne sistemin e sigurimeve shoqerore po vazhdon sipas programit afatgjate te tij. Gjate vitit 2002 u ndermorren disa masa te rendesishme si rritja e moshes se pensionit, zgjerimi i perfshirjes se popullsise rurale ne skemen e kontributit, ulja e shkalles se kontributit, fuqizimi institucional te cilat paten si efekt rritjen e efektivitetit dhe eficences se skemes dhe reduktimin e subvencionit shteteror. Per periudhen afatmesme synohet nje reduktim i diferences te shpenzime te ardhura me rreth 3-4% cdo vit, rritja e numrit te kontribuesve, rritja e pensioneve urbane me 10% dhe atyre rurale me 20% si dhe optimizimi i metejshem e detyrimit per sigurimet shoqerore.

----------


## Gerrard

  Zhvillimi i bujqesise dhe agro-industrise ka perbere drejtimin baze te zhvillimit ne hapsirat rurale. Per kete qellim kane vazhduar programet e investimeve ne infrastrukturen bujqesore por nderkohe kane marre me shume rendesi edhe programet e mbeshtetjet me sherbime, nxitjes se shoqerizimit te fermereve, mbeshtetjes me kredi, lehtesimit te barrierave per akses ne treg etj. Vleresohet se megjithe rritjen ende te moderuar te sektorit ai ka hyre ne fazen e ndryshmeve strtukrore dhe ne akumulimin e investimeve qe premtojne per nje rritje cilesore te sektorit. Nga ana tjeter rritja e investimet publike ne hapsirat rurale vecanerisht ne rruge si dhe ujesjellesa, shkolla apo qendra shendetesore kane kontribuar ne permiresimin e jeteses ne disa zona rurale te vendit ndonese problemet mbesin te medha ne shume prej tyre. Koncepti i zhvillimit te integruar rulal po gjen gradualisht nje zbatim gjithnje e me te gjere do perben bazen e vizionit afatgjate te zhvillimit dhe te programit afatmesem te tij. Zhvillimi sektorit bujqesor por edhe i ekonomise rurale jo-bujqesore, zhvillimi i infrasstruktures dhe sherbimeve, zhvilimi njerezor, ruajtja dhe zhvillimi i mjedisit jane disa nga drejtimet kryesore te programit afatmesem te zhvillimit te intgruar rural.



  Vendosja e kontrollit mbi territorin, prishja e ndertimeve paleje dhe rehabilitimi i siperfaqeve publike si dhe kryerja e investimeve ne infrastrukturen dhe sherbimet publike ka vazhduar te perbeje drejtimin thelbesor te masave ne hapsirat urbane. Nga ana tjeter nderhyrjet investuese dhe rehabilituese kane qene te harmonizuar ne te gjithe territorin e qyteteve ndersa kane filluar te zbatohen disa projekte te urbanizimit sipas metodes se Zhvillimit Nen Udheheqjen e Komunitetit ne zonat peri-urbane ne Tirane, Kamez etj, ndonese problemet e akumuluara jane tejet te medha. Koncepti i zhvillimit urban perben perqasjen integrale te politikave dhe masave afatmesme dhe afatgjata duke qene preres i reformave sektoriale si zhvillimi ekonomik, rendi, politikat sociale, arsimore, mjedisit etj ndersa vete procesi i planifikimit urban do te kaloje kalon neper nje reformim teresor duke iu pershtatur me mire tendencave ekonomike dhe demografike. Frenimi i degradimit urban, rehabilitimi, krijimi i bazave per nje zhvillim te qendrueshem jane disa nga synimet kryesore per periudhen afatmesme.



  Frenimi i degradimit te mjedisit ka perbere drejtimin kryesor te politikave te sektorit masat publike te te cilit nga nje ane kane forcuar instrumentat e monitorimit dhe kontrollit por nga ana tjeter kane adoptuar edhe incentiva ekonomike qe ndryshojne sjelljen e agjenteve. Per rrjedhoj vleresohet nje renie e shkalles se demtimeve ne pyje, toke, ujra, flore dhe faune. Fillimi i masave rehabilituese ne disa nga zonat e nxehta si dhe kryerja e vleresimeve per disa nderhyrje te tjera ne te ardhmen, megjithe koston e larte te rehabilitimit po kontribuojne ne futjen ne rrugen e zgjidhjes se ketij problemi te rende te akumuluar qe penalizon vecanerisht shtresta e varfera. Gjithashtu jane adoptuar disa masa dhe jane kryer disa studime zbatimi i te cilave, ne periudhem afatmesme do te fuse vendin gradualisht ne rrugen e zhvillimit te qendrueshem. Drejtimet e masave afatmesme per sektorin mbesin te njejta duke thelluar forcimin institucional, rregullimin e te drejtave te pronesise mbi burimet, nderhyrjen rehabilituese vecanerisht atje ku ekspozohen me shume te varferit apo rrezikohen vlera te konsiderueshme mjedisore perbejne kompoentet kryesore te masave ne kete fushe.

----------


## Gerrard

  Ngritja e sistemit te monitorimit dhe vleresimit ka ndeshur ne probleme dhe veshtirese te cilat kane shkatuar vonesa si dhe nje shkalle te ulet te efektivitetit te sistemit.



  Megjithate gjate vitit 2002 jane ngritur njesite e monitiromit ne 12 Ministri, jane adoptuar nje pjese e indikatoreve kryesore dhe e metodave monitoruese dhe vleresuese. Gjithashtu u ndermor studimi mbi Standartin e Jeteses (LSMS 2002), u perdor nje metode e re e vleresimit te PBB si dhe mjaft studime te cilat po krijojne premisa per nje permiresim te sistemit te monitorimit dhe vleresimit ne periudhe afatmesme.



  Proceset e pergatitjes se Raportit te Progresit te SKZHESse per vitin 2002 si dhe i permiresimit te SKZHESse dhe i hartimit te planit te masave 2003-2006 vleresohet se kane qene te rendesishme edhe per trainimin e struktures se re te monitorimit dhe vleresimit te SKZHESse. Këto dokumente u përgatitën nën drejtimin e Strukturës së ngritur nga Qeveria, bazuar në udhëheqjen metodike te Departamentit te SKZHESsë pranë Ministrisë se Financave.



  Fuqizimi i sistemit nepermjet forcimit te kapaciteteve, adoptimit te indikatoreve dhe metodave, permiresimit te shkembimit te informacionit dhe te perdorimit te tij, i raportimit dhe feed-back do te perbeje nje drejtim mjaft te rendesishem te masave publike prioritare ne te ardhmen ne sistemin e monitorimit dhe vleresimit.

----------

